# The Batchelor season finale



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

My wife was doing some poking around in the To Do list and noticed that the Season Finale of The Batchelor was not sceduled to record with our SP. It could very well be a temporary thing, but best to check your season passes if you are a reality junkie.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Maybe cause you spelled it baTchelor?  

I didn't even know it was on now!


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

It's scheduled to record for me. Maybe it's because it's 2 hours long and the OP has a conflict?


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

No conflcits, we told it to record this episode also and it did just fine. Probably was a temporary indexing quirk, I just figured better safe than sorry.

Good one on the batch elor. oops!


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

I had the same problem as you Lee L. There was no conflict, it just wasn't set to record. Once I told it to record, it shows that it will.


----------



## Paul E (Jul 9, 2002)

Thanks for posting this, Lee L!!  My "Bacheloraris" season pass didn't pick up the finale for some strange reason. You saved me and my TiVo from a week in the Dog House (my wife LOVES The Bachelor). :up:


----------



## crikee (Feb 28, 2006)

WOW!!! I wish I had read this BEFORE tonight!!!! I'm pissed at Tivo right now!! The finale????? GEES!!! I caught the last 15 minutes!! I cannot figure out why it did not tape it!! It's not even in the history log to let me know WHY.
So annoying!!  

Wendy


----------



## mitkraft (Feb 21, 2003)

crikee said:


> WOW!!! I wish I had read this BEFORE tonight!!!! I'm pissed at Tivo right now!! The finale????? GEES!!! I caught the last 15 minutes!! I cannot figure out why it did not tape it!! It's not even in the history log to let me know WHY.
> So annoying!!
> 
> Wendy


Exact same thing happened here. We sat down about 9:30 to watch it and were very pissed to find it wasn't recorded. We then had an ethical delima: Do we watch the last 30min so that it won't be spoiled for us today and forego the anticipation of watching the 2hr ep, or do we wait untill I can download it and risk having it spoiled?

My wife was especially upset since our decision to wait meant that she wouldn't be able to watch anything recorded today since most of her shows are either on ABC or are talk show type deals there they are likely to mention the Bachelor.

We decided to wait till I could download. I tried itunes knowing that Lost can be bought there, but they don't appear to have The Bachelor. I've been checking the torrent sites but don't see this episode up yet. I even went old school and started checking the newsgroups, but I haven't used them in so long I have to re-install and I think my ISP may be sanitizing my groups since I don't see any posts in the binary goups that would cary such stuff.

If someone knows where I can get a copy (torrent or otherwise) fastest or can hook me up with a download let me know. I'd be very grateful.


----------



## asatyss (Nov 6, 2003)

I'm in the same boat, my wife freaked out that the Bachelor didn't record.

If anybody still has a copy, I would love to get it. If anyone finds it on the net, please let me know as well.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

I still have it on my DirecTiVo. PM me if you want it. I can dump to VHS or DVD-R.


----------

